# Starbucks doesn't fear Guns



## thardey (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area-news/ci_14343847?source=rss



> Starbucks has brushed aside a request from a gun control advocacy group to ban the display of guns in its retail locations, saying it will abide by laws that allow patrons to openly carry unloaded weapons.
> The national Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence made the request in the wake of a series of meetings in local restaurants over the past few months by Bay Area Open Carry, a group that hopes to make it legal to carry loaded guns in California.


 
Brady's Bunch wants people to pressure Starbucks into banning guns -- I think we should support their response!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd rather just go whole hog, ban STARBUCKS and be done with it.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 6, 2010)

With the recession Starbucks can't ingnore the cost of kicking customers out of their stores just for exercising their CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS! They would just go to other coffee shops.

Good for Starbucks.

Deaf


----------



## thardey (Feb 6, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> With the recession Starbucks can't ingnore the cost of kicking customers out of their stores just for exercising their CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS! They would just go to other coffee shops.
> 
> Good for Starbucks.
> 
> Deaf


 
Too bad other places thought differently.


> Peets Coffee & Tea and California Pizza Kitchen responded to similar requests by banning displays of weapons in the companies' coffeehouses and restaurants.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 6, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I'd rather just go whole hog, ban STARBUCKS and be done with it.


 

My goodness, but lack of sleep IS telling on me isn't it.

I somehow read that as Starbucks caving in, when the opposite was true.

Good night, Ladies and GentlemZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz...............


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 7, 2010)

Good for Starbuck's for not caving to the brady bunch...

On a side-note...in Missouri, we have a "boycott list" for all the businesses that don't allow CCW. There are actually a number of places who have reversed their stance on the issue after someone approached them in a polite manner and explained that they are not only losing business by banning CCW, but are also putting themselves at increased risk by doing so. (obviously, if they take down the signs, they get taken off the boycott list)


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 7, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> My goodness, but lack of sleep IS telling on me isn't it.
> 
> I somehow read that as Starbucks caving in, when the opposite was true.
> 
> Good night, Ladies and GentlemZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz...............


 
My addiction and I thank you for your retraction.  :asian:

Good for Starbucks.  It's a nice change to see people _not_ freak out over the scary bangsticks.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 7, 2010)

thardey said:


> Too bad other places thought differently.


 
Then it's time for a little Starbuck's coffee, right? Vote with your wallet. That way, if there are layoffs, let it be at the other places!

You will find corporations scare better when they go bankrupt. Sort of quickens their thought process.

Deaf


----------



## K831 (Feb 7, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> Then it's time for a little Starbuck's coffee, right? Vote with your wallet. That way, if there are layoffs, let it be at the other places!
> 
> You will find corporations scare better when they go bankrupt. Sort of quickens their thought process.
> 
> Deaf



And I was just feeling like I should go and pay (a slightly inflated price) for an egg and black forest ham breakfast sandwich at Starbucks. 

Now I know why!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Feb 8, 2010)

We have a Peet's and a Starbucks downtown here, just a block from one another. I know where *I'll* be going for my next quadruple espresso!


----------



## Carol (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, I just might go to Starbucks instead of Dunkins for my morning Joe today


----------



## zDom (Feb 8, 2010)

I just don't understand why ANY business, college (or even local governmental buildings, for that matter) want to BAN CCW.

I mean, its not like the Bad Guys are going to see the sign and not carry, is it? Just gives them confidence that they are likely to not faced any armed resistance.

I'm still miffed at Mo. balking on allowing CCW on college campuses.

I do night classes and definately keep a "heads up" attitude when walking back to my truck after class  and am a pretty well-trained martial artist, decent sized guy.

I really feel bad for the co-eds.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good for starbucks, somebody needs to take a stand against those people that say what we can or cannot do.


----------

